# Laisse moi kiffer la vibe avec mon mec !!!



## JPTK (18 Août 2003)

Bon vous viendez le faire mon test TOSHOP sinon je chante cette "chanson" de merde toute la nuit dans les forums !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			












Il est en bas de cette page (6) Test TOSHOP qui arrache ton mac c'est l'avant dernière note. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez viendez quoi, soyez sympas, avant que les G5 arrive, sinon après vous le ferez jamais... peu importe le mac, même les SE sont les bienvenus !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







@+ Ben.


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Août 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Bon vous viendez le faire mon test TOSHOP sinon je chante cette "chanson" de merde toute la nuit dans les forums !!!


M'en fous, j'viens que le jour


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Août 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> même les SE sont les bienvenus !!!!



Les Surveillants d'externat  ? J'arriveee !


----------



## JPTK (18 Août 2003)

_*<font color="red">Lasse moi kiffer la vibe avec mon mec, tout ce que je veux c'est qu'on me prenne pas la tête ! Laisse moi kiffer la vibe avec mon mec, j'ai pas envie qu'on vienne me prendre la tête !
CHUI PAS UNE BLONDE PLATINE ! BLONDE PLATINE ! DJ !</font>*_


----------



## Sydney Bristow (18 Août 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Bon vous viendez le faire mon test TOSHOP sinon je chante cette "chanson" de merde toute la nuit dans les forums !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



me donne le tournis ton avatar...


----------



## JPTK (18 Août 2003)

Ouiai même les surveillants d'externats, les poneys, les garagistes, les fans de Eddie Barclay et de Johnny, Bill gates est le bienvenue aussi, la tante Jeanne, Pisse Partout, le Grand schlem (orth ?), Charles Buwcoswki, Dorothée, même patrick Fiori !!!! oUAIIIIIIII !!!!!!!!!


----------



## JPTK (18 Août 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> me donne le tournis ton avatar...



Il tourne même pô pourtant... et comme dirait mon ancien patron : "faut pas boire le midi mon garçon, enfin pas tant !"


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Août 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> _*<font color="red">Lasse moi kiffer la vibe avec mon mec, tout c
> 
> *_


_*

Ton avatar est bien en rythme avec la zikmu !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*_


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Août 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> me donne le tournis ton avatar...



ah non c'était l'ancien c'ui-là


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Août 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> _*<font color="red">Lasse moi kiffer la vibe avec mon mec, tout ce que je veux c'est qu'on me prenne pas la tête ! Laisse moi kiffer la vibe avec mon mec, j'ai pas envie qu'on vienne me prendre la tête !
> CHUI PAS UNE BLONDE PLATINE ! BLONDE PLATINE ! DJ !</font>*_


He ho, on a dit la nuit ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est bon, ça va, j'irai l'faire ton test


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> He ho, on a dit la nuit !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bah moi non !


----------



## tomtom (18 Août 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Ton avatar est bien en rythme avec la zikmu !!



Eurgh!


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Août 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> bah moi non !


J'ai pas dis quand


----------



## JPTK (18 Août 2003)

Salauds de mac's user !!!!
C'est les résultats du Bi prox WIN XP 2000 qui vous a fait peur hein c'est ça ????  Collabos !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Vous êtes que des blondles platines, allez un peu de testotérones que diable !


----------



## molgow (18 Août 2003)

Moi je veux bien tester, mais il me faut PLUS de photos de ta copine (c'est vraiment ta copine d'ailleurs? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).. pour être sûr que les tests soient bien fiables!


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Août 2003)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Moi je veux bien tester, mais il me faut PLUS de photos de ta copine (c'est vraiment ta copine d'ailleurs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Toi, tu ne connais pas cette magnifique chanson


----------



## molgow (19 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Toi, tu ne connais pas cette magnifique chanson



Non en effet


----------



## krystof (19 Août 2003)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Non en effet



Tu rates un grand moment musical.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Août 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Salauds de mac's user !!!!
> C'est les résultats du Bi prox WIN XP 2000 qui vous a fait peur hein c'est ça ????  Collabos !!!
> 
> 
> ...








j'ai pas Toshop


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Tu rates un grand moment musical.


Un condensé de ce qui se fait de pire en ce moment, le renouveau de la chanson française comme dirai l'autre


----------



## molgow (19 Août 2003)

Quelqu'un a un lien ? ça m'intéresse cette chanson


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Août 2003)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un a un lien ? ça m'intéresse cette chanson


J'espère bien que personne a osé la mettre sur le net, mais je pense qu'on doit pouvoir trouver un extrait sur un site de ente, je vais voir.


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Août 2003)

Alors, si t'as WMP, tu peux voir le clip ici, si t'as REAL, tu peux écouter tous les titres de l'album (et oui, y a un album 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ici, et si t'as que Quicktime, tu peux pas l'entendre, et c'est de loin la meilleur solution.


----------



## Philito (19 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Alors, si t'as WMP, tu peux voir le clip ici, si t'as REAL, tu peux écouter tous les titres de l'album (et oui, y a un album
> 
> 
> 
> ...



quand je vois la bannière sur laquelle je suis tombée.... sur la page de skyrock, c'est fait exprès....


----------



## molgow (19 Août 2003)

Merci pour les liens  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







C'est vrai qu'il faut aller sur la page de skyrock, juste pour les pubs!!


----------



## JPTK (19 Août 2003)

Ca c'est dla bomb de pub, au moins qd tu arrives là bas t'es sûr que t'es bien un vrai djeun de chez djeun... c'est beau l'adolescence, le marketing et la futilité... j'adore !!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









> Moi je veux bien tester, mais il me faut PLUS de photos de ta copine (c'est vraiment ta copine d'ailleurs? ).. pour être sûr que les tests soient bien fiables!



Hè Molgow, descends de ton vélo 5 min et clic sur le lien ds ma signature.... déjà tu pourras voir un des plus beau site du monde, le mien, en HTMLFLASHPHP.mov, en + tu auras pas mal de photos de MA copine... et  oui faut ce qui faut mon garçon.... t'as vu mon look et mon futal marron en velours côtelé ??? Je me pécho ce que je veux qd je veux moi !!!


----------



## molgow (19 Août 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Hè Molgow, descends de ton vélo 5 min et clic sur le lien ds ma signature....



Déjà fait ! Ton site est très beau d'ailleurs, même si le meilleur reste quand même le mien














Bon, à part ça, si j'ai un moment je ferais ton test un de ces jours.. parce que cette chanson...


----------



## WebOliver (19 Août 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> (...) Hè Molgow, descends de ton vélo 5 min et clic sur le lien ds ma signature.... déjà tu pourras voir un des plus beau site du monde, le mien, en HTMLFLASHPHP.mov, en + tu auras pas mal de photos de MA copine... et  oui faut ce qui faut mon garçon.... t'as vu mon look et mon futal marron en velours côtelé ??? Je me pécho ce que je veux qd je veux moi !!!



Ouais je l'ai vu également... Joli site... et jolie copine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Foguenne si tu passes dans le coin...


----------



## JPTK (19 Août 2003)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Déjà fait ! Ton site est très beau d'ailleurs, même si le meilleur reste quand même le mien
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah bah MERCI, ça fait vraiment plaisir, depuis que je suis sur macg, personne ne m'avais jamais rien dit sur mon site, je sais bien qu'il est simple, mais qd même  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Tain c'est vrai qui l'arrache ton site Molgow, il est aussi en phphttpsswf.mov non ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






> Ouais je l'ai vu également... Joli site... et jolie copine.
> Foguenne si tu passes dans le coin...



Attends Foguenne c'est pas le mec qui a déjà une copine très charmante et qui drague tout se qui passe avec sa leffe à la main ???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Elles sont où d'ailleurs les photos nues de sa copine, Dark templar m'avait dit qu'on pouvait la voir sur le web ???


----------



## WebOliver (19 Août 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> (...) Attends Foguenne c'est pas le mec qui a déjà une copine très charmante et qui drague tout se qui passe avec sa leffe à la main ????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Attention, méprenez-vous, Foguenne est un garçon très sage...


----------



## Foguenne (19 Août 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Attention, méprenez-vous, Foguenne est un garçon très sage...



Exactement. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Ton site est très beau jaipastoutcompris.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Attention, méprenez-vous, Foguenne est un garçon très sage...


----------



## JPTK (19 Août 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ton site est très beau jaipastoutcompris.



Ah bah on a bien fait de me rediriger au bar moi, c cool... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Ca me donne envie de KIFFER LA VIBE AVEC MA MERE !!!!!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Août 2003)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour les liens
> 
> 
> 
> ...




skyrock c'est de la grosse MERDE


----------



## Fulvio (19 Août 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> skyrock c'est de la grosse MERDE



Prière de ne pas enfoncer les portes ouvertes. Y en a qui dorment, ici.


----------



## JPTK (19 Août 2003)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Prière de ne pas enfoncer les portes ouvertes. Y en a qui dorment, ici.



C'est vrai que là c'était fort qd même Syd... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







A moi à moi !!!!

Attention !!!!!!


La guerre c'est nulle !!!!!


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Août 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> skyrock c'est de la grosse MERDE


Faut pas juger une radio aux pubs qu'y a sur son site


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Août 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Elles sont où d'ailleurs les photos nues de sa copine, Dark templar m'avait dit qu'on pouvait la voir sur le web ???


Alors déjà, c'est pas du tout mon genre, et en plus je m'en souviens plus. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'vais faire une recherche.


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> J'vais faire une recherche.


rien trouvé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Si quelqu'un savais ou ça se passe.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas juger une radio aux pubs qu'y a sur son site



mais justement ,c'est triste à dire ,mais sur ce genre de radios,la pub c'est encore ce qu'il y a de mieux...
parfois,ayant du mal à capter France musiques ,on tombe sur ce genre de stations commerciales 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



le niveaux des animateurss qui officient à l'antenne est encore plus bas que le niveau des musiques(si tant est qu'on peut les appeler ainsi) qui y sont diffusées...
et après on s'étonne que les jeunes qui écoutent de telles radios soient réfractaires à toute forme de culture et de savoir


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Août 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> et après on s'étonne que les jeunes qui écoutent de telles radios soient réfractaires à toute forme de culture et de savoir


Je ne me sent pas spécialement réfractaire à toute forme de culture et de savoir, mais bon, chacun me perçoit comme il veut (allez, une belle perche bien tendue pour me critiquer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).

Il est vrai que je n'ai plus écouté skyrock depuis quelques mois mais je ne pense pas qu'il y ait eu de changements fondamentaux, si j'écoute une radio musicale, c'est ni pour les pubs, ni pour les animateurs, ni pour la voyance en direct (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







), mais pour ce qui est, et vous ne pouvez rien y faire, de la musique. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Evidemment, tu dois avoir l'âge de mes parents, c'est normal que t'ait pas les mêmes goûts que moi.


----------



## WebOliver (19 Août 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> (...) et après on s'étonne que les jeunes qui écoutent de telles radios soient réfractaires à toute forme de culture et de savoir



«Après ça fait des chtites n'enfants bien obèses assis dans leur canapé en sirotant du Coca et en regardant la Starac...»
                       Monsieur Sylvestre, ou P. Nègre, ou J6M...


----------



## krystof (19 Août 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> skyrock c'est de la grosse MERDE



C'est vrai qu'il a des mots qui sont forts Syd.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'il a des mots qui sont forts Syd.



et qui collent aux pompes, en plus


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> et qui collent aux pompes, en plus


Forcément, à force de regarder en l'air en espérant que le voisin du d'ssus jettera une bouteille par la fenêtre


----------



## krystof (19 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Forcément, à force de regarder en l'air en espérant que le voisin du d'ssus jettera une bouteille par la fenêtre



C'est donc ça les torticolis à répétition


----------



## Fulvio (19 Août 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> et après on s'étonne que les jeunes qui écoutent de telles radios soient réfractaires à toute forme de culture et de savoir



Ce qui m'étonne, moi, ce sont les gens cultivés qui ne jugent que par la culture. Je pense pas que tous les auditeurs de Skyrock soient tous des cons décérébrés, même si le niveau culturel de la radio ne le laisse pas forcément penser. Et surtout, je pense pas que les jeunes d'aujourd'hui soient plus ou moins réfractaires à la culture que par le passé, Skyrock ou pas. Je n'ai que 25 ans et peut-être trop peu de mémoire pour en juger... mais il paraît que Platon (ou Aristote ou son frère, chais plus) fustigeait déjà les jeunes oisifs qui ne s'intéressaient à rien. Et qu'il y a moins longtemps, on cassait les sièges aux concerts de Sydney Bechett, outrant de vieilles bourgeoises qui ne comprenaient rien au Jazz, cette musique de voyous et de nègres.

Bon, tous ça est dit sans animosité, hein


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> C'est donc ça les torticolis à répétition


Non, ça c'est quand il assiste à un match de tennis et que la balle est sponsorisée par ricard


----------



## krystof (19 Août 2003)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Bon, tous ça est dit sans animosité, hein



On a bien compris.


----------



## krystof (19 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Non, ça c'est quand il assiste à un match de tennis et que la balle est sponsorisée par ricard



D'ailleurs, maintenant, il est interdit de cours. Il bouffait toutes les balles.


----------



## JPTK (19 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Il est vrai que je n'ai plus écouté skyrock depuis quelques mois mais je ne pense pas qu'il y ait eu de changements fondamentaux, si j'écoute une radio musicale, c'est ni pour les pubs, ni pour les animateurs, ni pour la voyance en direct rolleyes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mais il passe de la zik sur Skyrock ??? D'ailleurs pourquoi n'avoir jamais changer le nom de cette radio ? Skyrap ? Skyhiphop ? Skyrnb ?
Non mais sans rire, SKY c'est bien quand tu as 13-15 ans, après tu zappes vites, tu arrêtes d'écouter des chansons qui ne sont faites que pour être vendus... aussi profondes, intéressantes et novatrices que le dernier agent nettoyant de Skip Micro.
Y a peut-être 2-3 trucs réels sur Sky, qui tiennent la route,mais la plupart sont juste des produits qui sortent tout droit de la piètre imagination d'un team de com d'une maison de prod.

Quand tu écoutes et fait de la musique, tu te rends vite vite que la plupart des tubes qui sont super tendances en 20003 ne sont que de vulgaires copies de morceaux sortit il y a 2-3 voir 5 ans par d'autres groupes quasi inconnus du grand public et qui n'avaient pas fait leur beurre faute d'argent et faute de mimétisme avec les envies actuelles, envies qui à mon sens ne sont pas issues des individus mais plutôt créés par ceux qui veulent que les disques soient achetés.

Là aussi je défonce pas mal de portes ouvertes mais il y a encore tellement de gens qui croient avoir des goûts qui leur sont propre alors qu'on a voulu qu'il les ait... d'ailleurs c'est valable pour tout... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sky est quand même un bel exemple ce qu'on  peut faire plus puant.
Quand on voit les animateurs, à qui l'on demande d'être super "souriant", super fun, super surfait, super content, qui font semblant de rire à chaque fin de phrase tellement ils sont heureux de vivre et de travailler pour SKY, bah moi ça me fait peur, ça ressemble pas, C'EST du conditionnement de masse.
A skyrock quand tu appelles, on te dit ce qu'il faut dire, on te dit d'être super enjoué, on te fais faire un essai même, si t'as des PB, que tu parais pas assez cool ou djeun, tu peux te gratter pour passer à l'antenne. 

SKY comme bcp de médias, c'est limite FASCISTE.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Après vous allez me dire : "t'as qu'à dire que le consommateur est débile et qu'il ne choisit rien ?"

Non le conso n'est pas débile et heureusement, mais le marketing est super puissant... ici on est sur MACG alors pas besoin d'aller chercher d'exemple très loin, l'hégémonie de Krosoft est dû en grande partie à la com...97 % des gens  ne sont pas cons c'est une évidence...

C'est souvent ça qu'on me dit : "Tu crois que 90 % des gens achèteraient ce truc si il est complètement nul ????"

BAh OUI, si il est bien vendu... cf : Phillip Morris (encore un autre PB, car en plus de la com il y a l'ammoniac) Coca cola, Mac do, Levis, Nike, enfin toutes les grandes marques quoi...


----------



## Zitoune (19 Août 2003)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Je pense pas que tous les auditeurs de Skyrock soient tous des cons décérébrés, même si le niveau culturel de la radio ne le laisse pas forcément penser.



Moi non plus ; et il m'arrive même d'écouter Sky !


----------



## Zitoune (19 Août 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Mais il passe de la zik sur Skyrock ??? D'ailleurs pourquoi n'avoir jamais changer le nom de cette radio ? Skyrap ? Skyhiphop ? Skyrnb ?
> Non mais sans rire, SKY c'est bien quand tu as 13-15 ans, après tu zappes vites, tu arrêtes d'écouter des chansons qui ne sont faites que pour être vendus... aussi profondes, intéressantes et novatrices que le dernier agent nettoyant de Skip Micro.
> Y a peut-être 2-3 trucs réels sur Sky, qui tiennent la route,mais la plupart sont juste des produits qui sortent tout droit de la piètre imagination d'un team de com d'une maison de prod.
> 
> ...



Tu crois qu'NRJ c'est mieux ?


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs, maintenant, il est interdit de cours. Il bouffait toutes les balles.


Le pire c'est les avions publicitaires sur la plage, au lasso qu'il les attrappe.


----------



## krystof (19 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Le pire c'est les avions publicitaires sur la plage, au lasso qu'il les attrappe.



Et je te parle pas des filles en tee-shirt jaune.


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Et je te parle pas des filles en tee-shirt jaune.


Ca ça va, comme il voit double, elles ont une chance sur deux de s'en sortir.

Le pire c'est les affiches publicitaires ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pourquoi tu crois qu'y a plus de pubs pour les boissons alcoolisées sur le bord des routes ? parce qu'il emportait tout le bougre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













(y compris le support, dans son état, faut pas lui demander d'essayer de décoller l'affiche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Et je te parle pas des filles en tee-shirt jaune.














y'a des filles  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







où ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'pose la bouteille et j'arrive


----------



## krystof (19 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> y'a des filles
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Faute professionnelle. On ne pose JAMAIS sa bouteille.


----------



## Philito (19 Août 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois qu'NRJ c'est mieux ?



Perso, je n'écoute plus la radio FM, j'en ai marre sur la plupart des radio d'avoir deux morceaux (commerciaux, préformatés et déjà entendus quinze fois dans la journée) et ensuite 5 min de pub et puis des gens qui blablatent pour ne rien dire (sur ces tons super enjoués comme tu dis).... Je ne sais même plus (et je ne veux plus) écouter ce genre de radios !!!

Je sais qu'il faut une connexion haut débit, mais je me contente des radios sur le web et deux en particulier:  jazzmusique (lounge) et  bassdrive (24/7 drum n' bass) et il n'y a pas une seule goutte de pub, seulement une fois par heure, le nom de la radio.... un vrai bonheur je vous dis !!!!! sur bassdrive, il y a juste un présentateur qui annonce le programme et le dj des deux prochaines heures !

Et sinon sur la radio AM, la radio anglaise: radio1, un régal aussi avec des émissions inédites (les essential mix dont dorfmeister, le dj de portishead, basement jaxx....) mais faut regarder les programmes sur le site  ici 

Voilà pour moi, je crois que pour ens qui se plaignent il y a assez ailleurs sans devoir se taper les radios commerciales françaises (ou belges 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), suffit de regarder le syntoniseur de itunes.... (mais les radios américaines sont bourrées de pub ou payantes et prinicipalement rap et rnb en plus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Et mon frère écoute que du rap et rnb préformaté et c'est dur de l'en défaire (habillé tachini et nike du matin au soir toute l'année) même en lui faisant écouter des choses proches, il n'en sort pas...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




N'empêche j'ai été content de l'avoir pu faire découvrir DJ Krush en live cette année et qu'il me dise qu'il a apprécié....


----------



## sesame (19 Août 2003)

on boit jamais dos à la porte non plus...


----------



## romoan (19 Août 2003)

C'est sûr que ce n'est pas sur S.R. que tu entendras du Creedence Clearwater.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










			
				jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Là aussi je défonce pas mal de portes ouvertes mais il y a encore tellement de gens qui croient avoir des goûts qui leur sont propre alors qu'on a voulu qu'il les ait... d'ailleurs c'est valable pour tout...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sinon on est combien à en vivre, en prise direct, ou en parrallèle du marketing....avec un grand M... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et je suis sûr que c'est pas dans ce milieu que le Mac est le moins utilisé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







J'suis con... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 qu'est ce que je dis moi ??? Oh la soupe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bon je vais me montrer ailleurs...mais j'ai même pas peur


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Août 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> «Après ça fait des chtites n'enfants bien obèses assis dans leur canapé en sirotant du Coca et en regardant la Starac...»
> Monsieur Sylvestre, ou P. Nègre, ou J6M...


----------



## JPTK (19 Août 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois qu'NRJ c'est mieux ?



A ton avis ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



SKY, NRJ, FUN, et la plupart d'ailleurs, c'est pour moi la même chose... du vent, ça n'existe pas....
Je m'en fou que les gens écoutent dela daube, le seul truc qui me dérange c'est qu'ils aient l'impression d'avoir le choix...

De toute façon, plaire à des centaines de personnes, voir des milliers c'est possible, après ça devient louche... sauf exceptions évidemment.

Mais je crois pas que Félicien aurait vendu plus de 3 disc sans com et marketing par exemple...

Succès =  Matraquage et BUZZ. (en règle général bien sûr)

Perso peu m'importe après tout, tant que je trouve toujours de vrais groupes et artistes passionnés qui font de la zik parce que c'est leur vie.... moi je suis pas malheureux, je suis juste inquiet.

Il y a la musique et le commerce... soit tu fais un disc pour le vendre et ta démarche est viciée et inintéressante, soit tu fais un disc parce que c'est ta vie, ton âme et tant mieux si tu en vends des milliers...

Et c'est pas une question d'élitisme ou de culture ou d'intellectualisme dominical... c'est juste un état de conscience. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moi j'écoute aussi bien de la chanson française, que du punk, du free jazz, de l'éléctro, du classique, du métal, du bruitisme, de la pop....

*Tiens qui connaît ici tous les groupes qui sont ds ma signature par exemple ? Sachant tout de même que ce sont tous des groupes mondialement connus !  *


----------



## romoan (19 Août 2003)

sesame a dit:
			
		

> on boit jamais dos à la porte non plus...



Surtout pas du Chouchen...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Août 2003)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui m'étonne, moi, ce sont les gens cultivés qui ne jugent que par la culture. Je pense pas que tous les auditeurs de Skyrock soient tous des cons décérébrés, même si le niveau culturel de la radio ne le laisse pas forcément penser. Et surtout, je pense pas que les jeunes d'aujourd'hui soient plus ou moins réfractaires à la culture que par le passé, Skyrock ou pas. Je n'ai que 25 ans et peut-être trop peu de mémoire pour en juger... mais il paraît que Platon (ou Aristote ou son frère, chais plus) fustigeait déjà les jeunes oisifs qui ne s'intéressaient à rien. Et qu'il y a moins longtemps, on cassait les sièges aux concerts de Sydney Bechett, outrant de vieilles bourgeoises qui ne comprenaient rien au Jazz, cette musique de voyous et de nègres.
> 
> Bon, tous ça est dit sans animosité, hein



rien a voir...
pour preuve,dans sky rock il y a le mot rock,avec lequel la musique de sky rock n'a plus rien a voir...
franchement,mais qui peux donc écouter ces imbécilités que nous racontent ces  rappeurs français qui passent sur sky rock...
sydney bechet ne faisait pas l'apologie de la violence,de meme si dans les concerts de rock ,les gens sont un peu excités,cela se limite au concert ...
mais les amateurs de rap skyrocks,ce sont les jeunes qui taguent partout et qui démolissent les abris bus pres de chez moi...
meme les amateurs de techno ,ils nettoient leurs saletés apres leurs concerts...

syd


----------



## Fulvio (19 Août 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> *Tiens qui connaît ici tous les groupes qui sont ds ma signature par exemple ? Sachant tout de même que ce sont tous des groupes mondialement connus !  *



GYBE et Sigur Ros, je connais... Mais j'aime pas trop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



T'as peut-être reconnu mes avatars ?


----------



## JPTK (19 Août 2003)

romoan a dit:
			
		

> C'est sûr que ce n'est pas sur S.R. que tu entendras du Creedence Clearwater....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai pas dis que le marketing c'était inutile et à bannir (enfin si mais le le pensais pas), je dis juste qu'il est utilisé n'importe comment et à outrance. Il  est surtout utilisé pour fourguer de mauvais produits, c'est ça qu'on t'apprends en 1er en école de commerce.
Par contre je pense qu'il est nécessaire pour vendre un produit, pour mettre en avant ses qualités et interpeller les acheteurs éventuels.
Dommage de voir un produit génial passé à la trappe parce qu'on pas su faire une  bonne com et que le produit a été ignoré... 

Et c'est justement parce que j'en vis aussi que j'ai envie de le critiquer, j'ai les mains qui puent...


----------



## JPTK (19 Août 2003)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> GYBE et Sigur Ros, je connais... Mais j'aime pas trop
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah bah merde nan...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est quoi ?
La maladie des disc gravés et MP3 ça.... j'ai beau avoir 50 % de disques originaux, tout le reste j'ai souvent pas de pochette...


----------



## Philito (19 Août 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> *Tiens qui connaît ici tous les groupes qui sont ds ma signature par exemple ? Sachant tout de même que ce sont tous des groupes mondialement connus !  *



Mwa, mwa.... j'ai gagné quoi, je connais les quatre...

J'avais vu deux fois fantomas au festival de Dour, ahhh Mike patton, mais préfère au disque Mr Bungle.... Pour Godspeed Black emperor, j'ai jamais pris la peine de bien écouter, mais j'adore leurs pochettes woaw (c'est eux qui ont un album de 45 minutes et deux chansons non...) pour Sigur Ross, je l'écoute souvent chez des amis, serait temps que je me le procure..... 

Par contre change ton navatar.....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 tu vas finir par te faire frapper à un moment....


----------



## JPTK (19 Août 2003)

Whrilwind ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Connais po...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Août 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> il y a encore tellement de gens qui croient avoir des goûts qui leur sont propre alors qu'on a voulu qu'il les ait



tout est resumé dans cette phrase...
les jeunes sont malheureusement les victimes du marketing:
Nike
Mac Do
Skyrock


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Août 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> sydney bechet ne faisait pas l'apologie de la violence,de meme si dans les concerts de rock ,les gens sont un peu excités,cela se limite au concert ...


tous les rappeurs font pas non plus l'apologie de la violence, le dernier gros concert rp / rn'b en france s'est très bien déroulé aussi, va voir les match de foot OM - PSG à côté c'est pas pareil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





			
				Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> mais les amateurs de rap skyrocks,ce sont les jeunes qui taguent partout et qui démolissent les abris bus pres de chez moi...


J'ai jamais cassé d'abribus, je crois qu'il faut arrêter avec les préjugés, c'est comme si je disais "ceux qui écoutent france musiques c'est des vieux qui votent sarko ou le pen parce qu'ils ont peur de l'insécurité qu'on bombarde dans leur télé" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ceci dit sans animosité


----------



## Fulvio (19 Août 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Whrilwind ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whirlwind heat. Leur premier album s'appelle Do Rabbits Wonder?, ils font un genre de new wave méchamment allumée, et je les ai découvert en première partie des White Stripes. Attention, ce genre d'album ne laisse pas indifférents.

Sinon, jusqu'à hier, j'avais la pochette d'un single des Pixies.


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Août 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> tu vas finir par te faire frapper à un moment....


Moi il me gêne pas.


----------



## Philito (19 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Moi il me gêne pas.



moi bien... me donne envie de mettre la main dessus pour qu'il arrête et qu'il reste petit.....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et qu'il cesse d'onduler comme ça


----------



## JPTK (19 Août 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Mwa, mwa.... j'ai gagné quoi, je connais les quatre...
> 
> J'avais vu deux fois fantomas au festival de Dour, ahhh Mike patton, mais préfère au disque Mr Bungle.... Pour Godspeed Black emperor, j'ai jamais pris la peine de bien écouter, mais j'adore leurs pochettes woaw (c'est eux qui ont un album de 45 minutes et deux chansons non...) pour Sigur Ross, je l'écoute souvent chez des amis, serait temps que je me le procure.....
> 
> ...



Ahhhhhh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







FANTOMAS en concert.... magique !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






MR bungle, pour moi DISCO VOLANTE reste l'ALBUM à posséder...
Tiens d'ailleurs en bon fan débile j'ai des icônes PAtton, Bungle et Fantomas pour jaguar, elles sont superbes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oui GODSPEED c'est bien eux les chansons de 25 min... je l'es ai vus 2 fois en concerts,  c'est la claque mais c'est chargé, faut pas y aller quand t'as pas le moral, y a trop d'émotion... bcp d'espoir mais aussi bcp de nihilisme. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enfin à 10 sur scène avec des cordes (1 violon, 1 violoncelle, 3 gratt, 2  basses) + 1 batterie et un set de percus + 1 mac pour les samples.... c'est impressionnant... j'aime bien les canadiens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sigur Ros, vu à Lyon cet année, j'ai pleuré tellement c'était beau et voluptueux.... magique. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














Mais qu'est-ce qu'il a mon avatar ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je vais voir ce que je peux faire, j'ai celui qui tourne aussi !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Août 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> mais les amateurs de rap skyrocks,ce sont les jeunes qui taguent partout et qui démolissent les abris bus pres de chez moi...
> meme les amateurs de techno ,ils nettoient leurs saletés apres leurs concerts...



et voilà on en arrive à çà. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mon cher ami Sydney (il est extrèmement dommage que tu refuses les mps, c'est moins facile pour discuter en privé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 du coup faudra pas venir pleurer et partir dans ta chambre en courrant après, en disant "je retourne plus à l'école demain !! ouiiin ! *)
Ne crois pas pour autant que tu es la cible de mon post car celà concerne aussi ceux qui crachent sur le rap.

Que l'on aime pas le rap, Skyrock etc .. je peux le comprendre. Que l'on préfère le jazz car çà fait plus "hippe" d'aimer cette muique çà se comprend aussi.
Que l'on traite de dégénérés les mélomanes de musiques rap, soul hip hop etc (je vous rappelle qu'il existe une diversité dans cette musique si l'on daigne sortir des carcans marketés 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) çà je le tolère moins car je trouve que celà est un manque de respect. Je sais bien que la norme actuelle est l'antiKaïra primaire (qui rejoint malheureusement les sentiers du racisme tout tracés par les entreprises que sont les médias).
Je ne veux pas rentrer dans un débat sur "mais c'est eux qui foutent le bordel en bas de chez moi" car ce débat est biaisé par notre perception des choses, par nos propres stéréotypes (Syd nous en a donné un bel exemple ici : "les rappeurs cassent tout").
De toute façon ce n'est pas le sujet du thread.

Je vous prierais donc de revenir au sujet premier de Mister-boum-boum-je-bouge-la-tête-jaipatoucompri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



car le risque de dévier sur un débat houleux est grand et certain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* comprenez par là : "je retourne plus au bar !"


----------



## Fulvio (19 Août 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> rien a voir...
> pour preuve,dans sky rock il y a le mot rock,avec lequel la musique de sky rock n'a plus rien a voir...
> franchement,mais qui peux donc écouter ces imbécilités que nous racontent ces  rappeurs français qui passent sur sky rock...
> sydney bechet ne faisait pas l'apologie de la violence,de meme si dans les concerts de rock ,les gens sont un peu excités,cela se limite au concert ...
> ...



Faux, il n'y a pas que des "sauvageons" qui écoutent Sky. Une certaine jeunesse "rurbaine", blanche, middle-class ou petite bourgeoise, parfois paysanne, encore au lycée ou enfin à la fac ou déjà dans le monde du travail, quelques fois tenant même un discours dur sur l'immigration écoute Sky.

Ma frangine écoute Placebo. L'autre jour, qui lui demandait de mettre du rap, plutôt ? Un de ses potes, à l'air Deschiens, pas encore majeur mais déjà au turbin dans une porcherie indutrielle.

C'est peut-être pas l'essentiel de l'auditoire Skyrock, mais certainement pas une portion incongrue.


----------



## JPTK (19 Août 2003)

> et voilà on en arrive à çà.


100 % d'accord...  et ce n'était certainement pas mon propos... j'allais répondre sur ce point mais je m'abstiendrais donc...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






> Je sais qu'il faut une connexion haut débit, mais je me contente des radios sur le web et deux en particulier: jazzmusique (lounge) et bassdrive (24/7 drum n' bass) et il n'y a pas une seule goutte de pub, seulement une fois par heure, le nom de la radio.... un vrai bonheur je vous dis !!!!! sur bassdrive, il y a juste un présentateur qui annonce le programme et le dj des deux prochaines heures !
> Et sinon sur la radio AM, la radio anglaise: radio1, un régal aussi avec des émissions inédites (les essential mix dont dorfmeister, le dj de portishead, basement jaxx....) mais faut regarder les programmes sur le site ici



Ca c'est clair, merci l'adsl, c'est vraiment excellent  ça.... je note les refs d'ailleurs...



> Whirlwind heat



Je note bien que je n'apprécie pas trop les Whites Stripes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







> Moi il me gêne pas.





> moi bien... me donne envie de mettre la main dessus pour qu'il arrête et qu'il reste petit.....  et qu'il cesse d'onduler comme ça



En tout cas il suscite des réactions !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 [


----------



## Philito (19 Août 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> FANTOMAS en concert.... magique !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je suppose que vu qu'en Belgique tu es à Mons, tu as du aller à Dour quand même.... surtout vu l'affluence de groupes liés à Mike Patton ces dernières années à Dour, il ya deux ans, j'étais sur scène pendant le début de Fantomas, ouaaaawwww, puis on m'a jeté, et hop dans le public (c'est mike qui veut personne sur scène lors de ses concerts....)

Je vais aller louer DISCO VOLANTE alors et voir ce que ça donne....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










j'aimerais revoir les pochettes de godspeed.... j'avais trop kiffé (lavibeavecmonmec....)

Ton avatar, ne remet surtout pas l'autre stp....


----------



## Fulvio (19 Août 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Que l'on traite de dégénérés les mélomanes de musiques rap, soul hip hop etc (je vous rappelle qu'il existe une diversité dans cette musique si l'on daigne sortir des carcans marketés
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmm, ça fait du bien, ce genre de discours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je suis plutôt rock, mais il y a des disques de rap que j'adore, car ils brisent le cliché. Parmi eux, le dernier The Roots, Phrenology, qui prouve, s'il le fallait encore, que le rap est aussi une musique cultivée, intelligente et ouverte. Allez-y, c'est trop bon.


----------



## JPTK (19 Août 2003)

De toute façon vive la zik indé quelle quelle soit...  HIP HOP, RNB, JAZZ, FREE JAZZ (dur de faire du commerce avec du free de toute façon) METAL, HEAVY, HARD CORE, Electro, Tech, Loundge, DRUM &amp; Bass, Classique (saud André Rieu &amp; co 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Moi il n'y a aucun style musical que je dénigre, vive la diversité, diversité justement qui est inexistant sur SKY et autres...

Pourquoi pas de l'info sur tf1 aussi nan  ???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon je veux bien revenir au sujet mais bon je rappelle qu'il n'y en a pas qd même... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Faites mon test et puis c'est tout !!!


----------



## JPTK (19 Août 2003)

De toute façon vive la zik indé quelle quelle soit...  HIP HOP, RNB, JAZZ, FREE JAZZ (dur de faire du commerce avec du free de toute façon) METAL, HEAVY, HARD CORE, Electro, Tech, Loundge, DRUM &amp; Bass, Classique (saud André Rieu &amp; co 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Moi il n'y a aucun style musical que je dénigre, vive la diversité, diversité justement qui est inexistante sur SKY et autres...

Pourquoi pas de l'info sur tf1 aussi nan  ???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon je veux bien revenir au sujet mais bon je rappelle qu'il n'y en a pas qd même... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Faites mon test et puis c'est tout !!!


----------



## Fulvio (19 Août 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> rien a voir...
> pour preuve,dans sky rock il y a le mot rock,avec lequel la musique de sky rock n'a plus rien a voir...



Bah oui, mais Fun Radio n'est pas drôle et NRJ est molle...


----------



## JPTK (19 Août 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Je suppose que vu qu'en Belgique tu es à Mons, tu as du allé à Dour quand même.... surtout vu l'affluence de groupes liés à Mike Patton ces dernières années à Dour, il ya deux ans, j'étais sur scène pendant le début de Fantomas, ouaaaawwww, puis on m'a jeté, et hop dans le public (c'est mike qui veut personne sur scène lors de ses concerts....)
> 
> Je vais aller louer DISCO VOLANTE alors et voir ce que ça donne....
> 
> ...




Bah je suis en Belgique que depuis septembre malheureusement... 1 an bientôt, j'ai pas eu trop le temps de faire du festival et je ne suis jamais allé à Dour pour l'instant... ma copine est prof et on a toujours du mal à trouver un moment pour faire ce genre de truc.. je sais bien que les fonctionnaires branle rien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais bon... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Moi je préfère mes ptites salles en +, c'est + intime, j'ai vu FAntomas au café de la danse à Paris ds le 11e, 450 places, là c'est excellent.... d'ailleurs j'ai vu mogwai là bas aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais j'irai à Dour l'année prochaine, surtout si patton y passe, avec John Zorn ça pourrait être sympa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je te scannerais bien les pochettes de GYBE mais elles sont toutes à Mons....

Pour Disco Volante hésite pas, ça fait 5 ans que je l'écoute, je m'en lasse pas.... mais bon c'est du Patton, t'accroche pas forcément tout de suite, c'est concept


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Août 2003)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Bah oui, mais Fun Radio n'est pas drôle et NRJ est molle...



Quand à Radio France Bleu Auvergne elle ne sent même pas le roquefort !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Août 2003)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Hmmm, ça fait du bien, ce genre de discours



tant qu'on y est à s'envoyer des fleurs, moi c'est le tien que j'ai apprécié


----------



## Philito (19 Août 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ca c'est clair, merci l'adsl, c'est vraiment excellent  ça.... je note les refs d'ailleurs...
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...



Tu as bien raison, si tu en as à m'envoyer par la suite, n'hésite pas, je suis ouvert à tout.... (pour l'instant: lali puna, thievery corporation, dj shadow, sofa surfers, principalement.... et autres lives et raretés: dorfmeister, K&amp;D live,....)

J'essaie de charger désepérément l'essential mix de dj Shadow sur radio1..... si quelqu'un l'a et pourrait le mettre disponible, ça me ferait vraiment plaisir.....   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 (pour ça le P2P est génial)

Et ton avatar, no comment.... (mais d'autres m'énervent plus....)


----------



## Philito (19 Août 2003)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Hmmm, ça fait du bien, ce genre de discours
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The streets aussi, une de mes découvertes de l'année, du rap intelligent, léger et un vrai bonheur aussi (maintenant, il dit qu'il veut pas faire de deuxième albul tout de suite.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## JPTK (19 Août 2003)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Bah oui, mais Fun Radio n'est pas drôle et NRJ est molle...








C'est clair que malgré le fric que ces radios brassent, t'as qd même l'impression qu'elles sont sous respirations artificielles... ça sent le néant, le vide, une usine à recycler du cadavre.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vous voyez ? Un truc du genre "1984", bien  glauque...

Bon c'est peut être très subjectif comme remarque j'en conviens.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Août 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon vive la zik indé quelle quelle soit...  HIP HOP, RNB, JAZZ, FREE JAZZ (dur de faire du commerce avec du free de toute façon) METAL, HEAVY, HARD CORE, Electro, Tech, Loundge, DRUM &amp; Bass, Classique (saud André Rieu &amp; co
> 
> 
> 
> ...



encore du sectarisme sur les musiques locales 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 viens mon p'tit accordéon les gens ils ne t'aiment pas ici 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







<blockquote><font class="small"> bougel:</font><hr />Faites mon test et puis c'est tout !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/QUOTE]

Toujours pas !


----------



## Fulvio (19 Août 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> The streets aussi, une de mes découvertes de l'année, du rap intelligent, léger et un vrai bonheur aussi (maintenant, il dit qu'il veut pas faire de deuxième albul tout de suite....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"You say that everything sound the same
then you go by them
there's no excuses my friend
let's push things forwards !"


----------



## JPTK (19 Août 2003)

> encore du sectarisme sur les musiques locales  viens mon p'tit accordéon les gens ils ne t'aiment pas ici



Attends tu plaisantes, mais j'adore l'accordéon ! Ds le hip hop justement, le jazz, le rock progressif, la zik tzigane, la zik contemporaine et le bruitisme... j'adore cet instrument


----------



## JPTK (20 Août 2003)

Bon j'espère que mon nouvel avatar vous plaira les gens


----------



## Philito (20 Août 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Bon j'espère que mon nouvel avatar vous plaira les gens



AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












sinon j'aime bien la façon de tryo d'utiliser l'accordéon sur leur deuxième album.....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 un super chouette groupe aussi (mais surtout humainement !!!! souvent eu l'occasion de les croiser en concert ou en festival !)


----------



## JPTK (20 Août 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tryo... hum... le chanteur c'est bien le rasta blanc non ?  OUPS !
Non c'est bon j'ai eu peur, je confondais avec Pierre Pol Jacques.... parce que là je le vomis facilement ce dernier... TRYO je connais peu, ils ont jamais réussi à attirer mon attention plus que ça, donc je sais pas... Je préfère l'accordéon d'un Tête Raides ou d'un Yann Tiersen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Y a aussi Clavis Texier qui l'utilisent pas mal je crois et tellement d'autres... en ce qui concerne le groupe de HIP HOP accordéon, ça tenait carrément la route il me semble... un vrai concept 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Content que mon avatar te plaise, je me suis donné du mal


----------



## JoyeuxBranleur (20 Août 2003)

Je me permets d'intervenir, car je fais partir de ces jeunes (j'ai que 22 ans) qui ecoute sky, fun, nrj, et radioscoop (ceux de la région rhone-loire... doivent connaître).
Je ne suis pas un jeune taggeur fou, je ne casse pas d'abris bus mais j'écoute la radio qui d'ailleur m'énerve par toutes ces pubs.

Par contre il est vrai que rien n'est imprevu, j'explique mon experience, y a 1 an ou 2 radio scoop m'appelle (hors antenne) et me dis ton frere a été tiré au sort pour participer à un jeux, on te rappelle dans 5 minutes en direct mais fait comme si c'étais la premiere fois.

Alors maintenant j'ai eu la confirmation que les surprise n'en étais point mais est ce pour cela que je dois cessé d'écouter cette radio.
Je veux bien croire que la musique que j'aime m'est imposé par leur choix, ET ALORS!!!
Si une musique ne me plait pas je zappe, j'ecoute un CD.
Je ne vois pas pkoi on critiquerai tel ou tel personne d'écouter tel ou tel radio, pkoi cataloguer les gens à ce qu'ils écoutent, et puis même si a un certain j'ecoute tel radio, rien ne dit que je vais pas changer, on es libre d'écouter ce qu'ils ont décidé de nous passer, et même si on aime ca parce qu'il ns le passe ou est le pb??? Le principal c'est que ca nous plaise on est pas tjrs obligér de prendre la pillule qui fait sortir de la matrix (au fait bleu ou rouge).

Sur ce


----------



## Finn_Atlas (20 Août 2003)

Si tu kiffe bien la vibe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tente  *Léo Parleur* ainsi que  *La Rue Kétanou*





Effet garanti, pas vrai Oupsy ?


----------



## Philito (20 Août 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Tryo... hum... le chanteur c'est bien le rasta blanc non ?  OUPS !
> Non c'est bon j'ai eu peur, je confondais avec Pierre Pol Jacques.... parce que là je le vomis facilement ce dernier... TRYO je connais peu, ils ont jamais réussi à attirer mon attention plus que ça, donc je sais pas... Je préfère l'accordéon d'un Tête Raides ou d'un Yann Tiersen.
> 
> 
> ...



pas grave pour tryo (on les croise souvent avec le groupe pour lequel je suis roadie).... pour l'avatar, tu m'envoies ton adresse svp en MP....


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Août 2003)

JoyeuxBranleur a dit:
			
		

> la pillule qui fait sortir de la matrix (au fait bleu ou rouge).


C'est la rouge mais elle ne fait pas vraiment sortir de la matrice, ce n'est qu'un traceur.


----------



## KARL40 (20 Août 2003)

Il était une fois sur Paris et sa banlieue une belle radio qui s'appelait "La Voix du Lézard". On y passait ce que l'on peut appeler de la new wave, du rock indé et plein de bonnes choses...
Cette radio fut racheté avec l'objectif d'en faire une grosse station genre NRJ. D'où le changement de nom pour Skyrock et la dérive de la programmation pour mieux coller aux "merdes" commerciales : on commença à passer du "rock fm" puis, le rap émergeant, on abandonne le rock pour suivre le hip-hop-r'n'b-créneau plus porteur. 
Cette radio abandonna toute identité pour ne devenir rien (le même processus se passa avec beaucoup de radio, dont Ouï fm qui n'est plus que l'ombre de ce qu"elle fut).
Alors oui 90% des radios sont interchangeables (même musique, même style d'animateurs, mêmes émissions) et sur Paris il n'existe plus grand chose (quelques rares émissions, Nova peut-être et .... Radio Libertaire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).

Je ne sais pas pourquoi je vous raconte tout cela ! Ah si ! Le rap me passe un peu au-dessus de la tête mais certains groupes sont très bons : outres ceux cités ci-dessus, on peut également ajouter ASSASSIN et CYPRESS HILL (leur "duo" avec SONIC YOUTH  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

F**K MAJORS BUY INDEPENDANT !


----------



## krystof (20 Août 2003)

JoyeuxBranleur a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vois pas pkoi on critiquerai tel ou tel personne d'écouter tel ou tel radio, pkoi cataloguer les gens à ce qu'ils écoutent, et puis même si a un certain j'ecoute tel radio, rien ne dit que je vais pas changer, on es libre d'écouter ce qu'ils ont décidé de nous passer, et même si on aime ca parce qu'il ns le passe ou est le pb??? Le principal c'est que ca nous plaise on est pas tjrs obligér de prendre la pillule qui fait sortir de la matrix (au fait bleu ou rouge).
> 
> Sur ce



Le problème est que certains, soi-disant mélomane, ne considère la musique qu'assis dans un canapé en cuir, 100% élevage pur buf français, avec des enceintes 2 x 12000 watts à 18 mois de salaires chacune, et du matériel hi-fi haute définition, bien évidemment, étant considéré comme le meilleur matos du monde.
Tout le reste n'est que bruit, et uniquement destiné au peuple de la france d'en bas.

Je suis donc en bas, avec les infréquentables.


----------



## nato kino (20 Août 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Il était une fois sur Paris et sa banlieue une belle radio qui s'appelait "La Voix du Lézard". On y passait ce que l'on peut appeler de la new wave, du rock indé et plein de bonnes choses...
> Cette radio fut racheté avec l'objectif d'en faire une grosse station genre NRJ. D'où le changement de nom pour Skyrock et la dérive de la programmation pour mieux coller aux "merdes" commerciales : on commença à passer du "rock fm" puis, le rap émergeant, on abandonne le rock pour suivre le hip-hop-r'n'b-créneau plus porteur.
> Cette radio abandonna toute identité pour ne devenir rien (le même processus se passa avec beaucoup de radio, dont Ouï fm qui n'est plus que l'ombre de ce qu"elle fut).
> Alors oui 90% des radios sont interchangeables (même musique, même style d'animateurs, mêmes émissions) et sur Paris il n'existe plus grand chose (quelques rares émissions, Nova peut-être et .... Radio Libertaire
> ...



Tu n'as pas cité "radio 7", j'espère que ce n'est qu'un oubli...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Je suis donc en bas, avec les infréquentables.



eh ben, t'es pas seul  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



au moins on n'est pas dérangé par le trou dans l'ozone  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et...
ça s'arrose


----------



## krystof (20 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> eh ben, t'es pas seul
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T'as encore soif ????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Pourtant, la température est moins élevée


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> T'as encore soif ????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est pas le thermomètre qui s'excite


----------



## JoyeuxBranleur (20 Août 2003)

Pourquoi critiquer les gens qui mettent bcp d'agent ds des enceintes? Chacun sa passion!!
On critique les gens qui ont de belles voitures, des macs (a fortiori haute gamme, des belles maisons).
Si tu es passionné par la musique où es le pb, que tu mette ton fric là ou ailleur! Si tu met bcp d'argent c'est souvent par de la qualité, j'y connais pas grd chose en musique mais parfois la qualité est visble j'avais sur ma voiture des enceintes d'origine qui devait faire 30 ou 40w avec mon autoradio qui en fait 45 ca suffit et puis je me suis fait plaisir, j'ai monté des focals un peu plus cher et plus puissantes, c'est pas pr ça que le son est plus fort ds ma voiture mais la qualité est bien meilleur, je me suis fait plaisir ( je n'acheterai pas d'ampli - j'en voit pas l'interet si ce n'est de me les faires voler par des gens qui ecoute parfois sky - comme moi - ou une autre radio)a mon niveau (j'ai pas non plus mis 15000 ds mes enceintes) mais si y en a qui peuvent et qui save en apprécier la qualité où est le pb?

Faut arreter de tjrs cirtiquer ceux qui mette des sous ds un domaine qui les passionne


----------



## krystof (20 Août 2003)

JoyeuxBranleur a dit:
			
		

> Faut arreter de tjrs cirtiquer ceux qui mette des sous ds un domaine qui les passionne



Il ne s'agit pas de ça. Par contre, de temps en temps, j'ai constaté que celui qui investit énormément dans du matériel y ajoute une pointe d'arrogance, l'air de dire : si tu n'as pas le top du matos (comme moi), tu n'y connais absolument rien et tu es incapable d'apprécier la musique.
C'est cela qui m'agace.


----------



## KARL40 (20 Août 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as pas cité "radio 7", j'espère que ce n'est qu'un oubli...



Oh les souvenirs ! Radio 7 fut supprimée car Radio France préférait une radio tout info à la place (France Intox euh Info).
Hélas il y eut moins de monde dans la rue comparé à la manif organisée par NRJ  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu te souviens de Carbonne 14 ?


----------



## JoyeuxBranleur (20 Août 2003)

Tu n'as jamais ressentit un peu de fierté lorsque tu as acheté un materiel "haut de gemme", ton mac par exemple, tu le laisse ds un coin ou tu le montre/compare de temps en temps avec des personnes ayant des PC?

Tiens avec ce post d'une intense utilité, je passe le cap des 500


----------



## JoyeuxBranleur (20 Août 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Tu te souviens de Carbonne 14 ?



Ca date ça non? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















Bon d'accord je sors -&gt; [-]


----------



## KARL40 (20 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Il ne s'agit pas de ça. Par contre, de temps en temps, j'ai constaté que celui qui investit énormément dans du matériel y ajoute une pointe d'arrogance, l'air de dire : si tu n'as pas le top du matos (comme moi), tu n'y connais absolument rien et tu es incapable d'apprécier la musique.
> C'est cela qui m'agace.



Tout à fait d'accord !
En plus c'est nul : les PISTOLS ça rend pas mieux sur ce type de matériel !


----------



## krystof (20 Août 2003)

JoyeuxBranleur a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as jamais ressentit un peu de fierté lorsque tu as acheté un materiel "haut de gemme",



Non, vraiment.


----------



## KARL40 (20 Août 2003)

JoyeuxBranleur a dit:
			
		

> Ca date ça non?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Je vous parle d'un temps que les moins de 20 ans ne peuvent pas connaitre "  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'était des radios libres à l'époque. Maintenant, il y a autant d'impertinence sur NRJ, SKYROCK .... que sur RTL ! 
comme toujours, les bonnes idées sont récupérées, digérées et lissées par ce "grand tout" (chacun y voit ce qu'il veut ...)


----------



## krystof (20 Août 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> comme toujours, les bonnes idées sont récupérées, digérées et lissées par ce "grand tout" (chacun y voit ce qu'il veut ...)



Ça me dit vaguement quelque chose.
Tu m'expliques Cantat 5 minutes.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Et hop....6000 !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Et hop....6000 !



bravo


----------



## KARL40 (20 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Ça me dit vaguement quelque chose.
> Tu m'expliques Cantat 5 minutes.
> 
> 
> ...



J'aurai bien mis autre chose, mais cette formule me parait excellente : très vague et précise en même temps ....


----------



## Zitoune (20 Août 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Le rap me passe un peu au-dessus de la tête mais certains groupes sont très bons : outres ceux cités ci-dessus, on peut également ajouter ASSASSIN et CYPRESS HILL (leur "duo" avec SONIC YOUTH
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## alèm (20 Août 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> _*<font color="red">Lasse moi kiffer la vibe avec mon mec, tout ce que je veux c'est qu'on me prenne pas la tête ! Laisse moi kiffer la vibe avec mon mec, j'ai pas envie qu'on vienne me prendre la tête !
> CHUI PAS UNE BLONDE PLATINE ! BLONDE PLATINE ! DJ !</font>*_



bien, comme ça, vous saurez qu'aux Ulis, ya pas que Apple !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ya Diam's aussi !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




moi, j'm'en fous, j'y vais souvent aux Ulis !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*trouve toi un autre mec !*





_le premier qui m'emmerde, je lui mets une chanson de Princess Anies en ligne !!_


----------



## alèm (20 Août 2003)

il sont encore en vie Bernard Lenoir et monseigneur "là-bas si j'y suis" ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pis le mec qui faisait "papillons de nuit" sur france musique ?? qui est maintenant sur France Culture ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




désolé, à la campagne, on n'a plus rien depuis Radio 21 !


----------



## nato kino (20 Août 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Oh les souvenirs ! Radio 7 fut supprimée car Radio France préférait une radio tout info à la place (France Intox euh Info).
> Hélas il y eut moins de monde dans la rue comparé à la manif organisée par NRJ
> 
> 
> ...



Carbone 14, je pouvais pas capter, le voix du lézard et radio 7, c'était limite, le poste en équilibre sur le rebord de la fenêtre !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'enregistrais même des heures entières d'émission pour faire écouter ça à mes amis, histoire de leur montrer qu'il y avait autre chose à écouter... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'avais encore il y a peu l'enregistrement des 12 dernières heures d'émission de radio 7 mais je ne les retrouve plus...


----------



## JPTK (20 Août 2003)

> Alors oui 90% des radios sont interchangeables (même musique, même style d'animateurs, mêmes émissions)



C'est clair... la standardisation, y a plus que ça aujourd'hui... tout le monde fait la même chose, c'est uniformisé, aseptisé, histoire de plaire au plus grand nombre, de choquer personne...

Perso, Joyeux Branleur, toi qui n'est plus si jeune 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 en effet je n'ai "que" 4 ans de plus que toi, c'est pas depuis hier que je tiens ce discours. Peu m'importe que tu écoutes SKY ou un truc du genre, que tu boives du coca avec tes enceintes Bose à 2000 euros la paire et que tu adules les marques, tu es libre, je ne te critique pas directement... j'aimerais juste qu'à l'avenir je puisse encore avoir le choix... et pas le choix entre ce que je considère comme de la lessive et une autre lessive.
Tout comme le mac est inconnu et déconsidéré il en est souvent de même pour la culture alternative... alors comme pour le MAC, je m'en fous de faire partie que des 3 % qui s'y intéresse, peu importe, je voudrais juste que cela ne disparaisse pas à long terme, c'est pour ça aussi que je suis sur la défensive, d'autant plus que comme pour les ordis, la plus grosse PDM ne représente pas ce qui se fait de mieux mais juste ce qui se vend le plus.

Et c'est valable pour tout à mon sens... la bouffe, les bouquins, la zik, le ciné....

Je ne suis pas SNOB, encore moins élitiste, mais dès que ça fait du chiffre j'y vais à reculons... ça m'empêche pas d'aimer RADIOHEAD, BJORK ou un film qui cartonne... mais comme je l'avais dit ds un autre thread, t'as plus de chance de trouver une perle ds une création qui se vend pas que l'inverse.


----------



## sesame (20 Août 2003)

Par contre si le monsieur qui dit FRANCE INTOX, veut bien me citer ses sources, j'ai toujours rêvé d'être dans le secret des dieux...

Peut être est il en liason satellite avec la NSA ?


----------



## JPTK (20 Août 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> il sont encore en vie Bernard Lenoir et monseigneur "là-bas si j'y suis" ?



Bah bien sûr sur France inter ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Même si j'aime seulement 20 % de ce que passe Lenoir, c'est qd même la seule grande radio sur laquelle j'ai pu entendre Godspeed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Là-bas si j'y suis... Daniel Mermer (orth ?) excellent ce bonhomme et son émission.... Enfin un peu de personnalité et pas de démagogie !


----------



## sesame (20 Août 2003)

Il est bien lui...il est bien !


----------



## Fulvio (20 Août 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> il sont encore en vie Bernard Lenoir et monseigneur "là-bas si j'y suis" ?



Lenoir est encore là, il assurait ce weekend un direct à partir de la Route du Rock. Il reprendra ses quotidiennes à la rentrée, mais la mailing-list attenante va disparaître (du moins, changer de nom et couper les ponts). Le sieur a (globalement) de bons goûts musicaux mais n'est visiblement pas un personnage de toute sympathie. Mais tant qu'il assurera qq "black-sessions", tout ira bien.


----------



## KARL40 (20 Août 2003)

sesame a dit:
			
		

> Par contre si le monsieur qui dit FRANCE INTOX, veut bien me citer ses sources, j'ai toujours rêvé d'être dans le secret des dieux...
> Peut être est il en liason satellite avec la NSA ?



Source de quoi ? 

_I'm so bored with the USA_


----------



## sesame (20 Août 2003)

Ben les sources qui te permettent d'apporter des jugements quant à la véracité des infos données sur F INFO...

Tu as raison d'être "bored with the USA", je te souhaite cependant de n'avoir jamais à choisir de camp.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (20 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> J'ai jamais cassé d'abribus, je crois qu'il faut arrêter avec les préjugés, c'est comme si je disais "ceux qui écoutent france musiques c'est des vieux qui votent sarko ou le pen parce qu'ils ont peur de l'insécurité qu'on bombarde dans leur télé"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



un sondage avait été fait dans télérama une fois,et bien ceux qui écoutent France Musiques ne sont pas vraiment du coté de l'echiquier que tu dis...mais plutot de l'autre coté...

cela dit pour répondre a un peu tout le monde ,je ne suis pas du tout pour le cloisonnement des musiques... ayant 10 ans de pratique musicale(meme si je n'en fait plus maintenant) j'ai été amené à jouer et écouter bc de choses...
donc je ne suis pas sectaire,mes gouts vont de Björk a Stravinsky en passant par tous les jazz,meme les plus free...
pour répondre à Kristof qui semble critiquer les systemes hautes fidelité,je lui répondrai que pour certaines musiques(classique ,jazz)ce genre de chose est nécessaire,et il en existe de tres bon a des prix tout a fait raisonnables...
ainsi,je peux écouter björk dans la voiture,mais impossible d'ecouter un trio de jazz(contrebasse inaudible)ou un quatuor a cordes(comme la jeune fille et la mort deuxieme mvt par exemple,le violoncelle est inaudible aussi) et pourtant j'ai un bon systeme dans la voiture...

enfin pour finir,je dirai qu'il n'y a pas de grande ni de petite musique,mais que de la bonne et de la mauvaise...
et ce qui passe sur les radioss commerciales,c'est dans la deuxieme catégorie...


----------



## alèm (20 Août 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Là-bas si j'y suis... Daniel Mermer (orth ?) excellent ce bonhomme et son émission.... Enfin un peu de personnalité et pas de démagogie !



Mermet ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Salut Daniel si tu nous lis !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'ai encore le gout de mes larmes suite au reportage sur le rwanda.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et puis, j'adore toujours la délicieusement mutine voix de Zoé Varier (orth ? ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et puis, cette émission où la coquine Sylvie Kaspard (la voix d'Arte) nous avait lu quelques poèmes libertins du XVIIème siècle dont un sur les fesses qui m'avait laissé un souvenir ému (non Amok, ni dans les draps ni ailleurs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

breeeeeeeeeeeeeffffffffff  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sinon, ya Nova le dimanche aprème en direct chez ficelle  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et euh... Ouï FM constamment chez ma copine.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




d'ailleurs, si Mermet veut bien un oeil à côté de son oreille, je veux bien en être.  j'aime l'humain.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




quand à Lenoir, il aime Dominique A, c'est tout ce qui compte.


----------



## alèm (20 Août 2003)

perso, j'écoute volontiers "la jeune fille et la mort" par le quatuor alban berg dans ma voiture. étant donné que dans ma voiture, je n'attends pas à être empli de la musique, je peux écouter même avec une qualité moindre. ça me permet de voyager deux fois en prime.


----------



## nato kino (20 Août 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> et puis, j'adore toujours la délicieusement mutine voix de Zoé Varier (orth ? )



Zoè, c'était le vendredi soir à 20h, maintenant, je ne sais plus, avec leur grille de vacances...


----------



## alèm (20 Août 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Zoè, c'était le vendredi soir à 20h, maintenant, je ne sais plus, avec leur grille de vacances...



merci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je demanderais à Gognol vu qu'il y taffe désormais


----------



## KARL40 (20 Août 2003)

sesame a dit:
			
		

> Ben les sources qui te permettent d'apporter des jugements quant à la véracité des infos données sur F INFO...
> Tu as raison d'être "bored with the USA", je te souhaite cependant de n'avoir jamais à choisir de camp.



Je ne te répondrais pas car cela va devenir trop politique. Juste un petit exemple récent de la "véracité des infos" : Le chroniqueur Martin Winckler, qui avait critiqué lindustrie pharmaceutique, a été brutalement remercié alors que cette industrie innondait les ondes de "publi-reportages".
Pour plus de détail, Google ou dis le moi, je t'enverrai un résumé...

Sinon, tu as raison d'être "agree with the USA", je te souhaite cependant de n'avoir jamais à choisir leur camp.....


----------



## sesame (20 Août 2003)

Faudrait en "parler" en privé, envoie du matos je sais lire.

Malheureusement il semblerait qu'il n'y ait que 2 camps, il en faudrait 3.


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Août 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> enfin pour finir,je dirai qu'il n'y a pas de grande ni de petite musique,mais que de la bonne et de la mauvaise...
> et ce qui passe sur les radioss commerciales,c'est dans la deuxieme catégorie...


Non, sinon la radio coulerait.


----------



## JoyeuxBranleur (20 Août 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Perso, Joyeux Branleur, toi qui n'est plus si jeune
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je suis si vieux que ça déja? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Peu m'importe que tu écoutes SKY ou un truc du genre, que tu boives du coca avec tes enceintes Bose à 2000 euros la paire et que tu adules les marques, tu es libre, je ne te critique pas directement... j'aimerais juste qu'à l'avenir je puisse encore avoir le choix... et pas le choix entre ce que je considère comme de la lessive et une autre lessive.


Qui as dit que j'avais mit 2000 euro ds des enceintes? J'ai dis que j'avais mit un peu de sous ds mes enceintes 1500 fr je crois, je ne vois pas l'intéret de mettre plus, je ne suis pas un expert en musique!
Qui a parler d'aduler les marques?
Ce n'est pas de ca que je parlais - va faire un tour ds un studio et demande leur si leurs enceintes sortent de chez carrefour, si les marques bas de gamme marchait si bien, pkoi les studio mettrai autant de fric ds des enceintes???
Tu t'excite par ce que l'on "critique tes choix" mais là, tu ne serais pas en train de critiquer le choix des autres?



			
				jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Tout comme le mac est inconnu et déconsidéré il en est souvent de même pour la culture alternative... alors comme pour le MAC, je m'en fous de faire partie que des 3 % qui s'y intéresse, peu importe, je voudrais juste que cela ne disparaisse pas à long terme, c'est pour ça aussi que je suis sur la défensive, d'autant plus que comme pour les ordis, la plus grosse PDM ne représente pas ce qui se fait de mieux mais juste ce qui se vend le plus.


Tu ne veux pas que le mac disparaissent parce qu'il fait 3%, mais si tt le monde suivait ton raisonnement, cad je critique les 97%, les 97% passerai à 3% et... ...disparaitrait, où est l'ouverture d'esprit là dedans?


----------



## nato kino (20 Août 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> merci
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ben profites-en pour la rencontrer alors, elle est très sympa, Daniel aussi d'ailleurs...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (20 Août 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> un sondage avait été fait dans télérama une fois




mpffmmmmmmm mppfffmmmmm mmmmm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















			
				Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> et bien ceux qui écoutent France Musiques ne sont pas vraiment du coté de l'echiquier que tu dis...mais plutot de l'autre coté...



donc ils sont de quel coté alors s'ils sont de l'autre coté qui n'est pas le coté auquel je pensais précédemment mais que je n'avais pas dit ?


----------



## Philito (20 Août 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> donc ils sont de quel coté alors s'ils sont de l'autre coté qui n'est pas le coté auquel je pensais précédemment mais que je n'avais pas dit ?



LOL  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















et en plus quand tu ne connais plus la radio ni les gens cités... (ben oui la radio sur le web....) ça devient pire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (c'est qui Zoé par ex., je suis intrigué)....


----------



## Sydney Bristow (20 Août 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> perso, j'écoute volontiers "la jeune fille et la mort" par le quatuor alban berg dans ma voiture. étant donné que dans ma voiture, je n'attends pas à être empli de la musique, je peux écouter même avec une qualité moindre. ça me permet de voyager deux fois en prime.



moi aussi je peux l'ecouter ,mais il y a un passage en pizzicato piano du violoncelle dans le deuxieme mvt ,que l'on n'entend pas dans la voiture a cause du bruit de roulement ...
alors que Björk,la basse amplifiée,on l'entend bien en voiture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ma version du quatuor de Schubert ,c'est par le Melos Quartet...
le quatuor alban berg doit etre bien aussi


----------



## alèm (20 Août 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ben profites-en pour la rencontrer alors, elle est très sympa, Daniel aussi d'ailleurs...



petit veinard...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 euh... *grand* veinard plutot !!


----------



## alèm (20 Août 2003)

bon, on est où sur l'échiquier (non, j'ai pas dit grand cette fois ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )quand on se marre en écoutant "l'atelier" (le hip hop c'est mon pote homo belge), qu'on se dézingue sur "ça plane pour moi" version Sonic Youth (ou alors "into the groovey" je vous laisse juges), qu'on jouit de la voix de Cathy Berberian chantant du Monteverdi (ou du Brecht/Weill), qu'on sourit (avec la banane) sur du Max Roach, Coltrane, Ellington, Dolphy et qu'on se trémousse les fesses sur du Zao ("ancien combattant" au hasard) ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




allez, j'veux une réponse !!


----------



## alèm (20 Août 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> qu'on se trémousse les fesses sur du Zao ("ancien combattant" au hasard) ??



technique de drague comique mais irrésistible !!!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (20 Août 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> (ou alors "into the groovey" je vous laisse juges)



Superbus ?


----------



## Fulvio (20 Août 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> bon, on est où sur l'échiquier (non, j'ai pas dit grand cette fois !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je dirais à peu-près au milieu du côté blanc, mais sur une case noire.

(le hip-hop, c'est ton pote homo belge ? TTC ?)


----------



## alèm (20 Août 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Superbus ?



une reprise de Sonic alors !


----------



## alèm (20 Août 2003)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Je dirais à peu-près au milieu du côté blanc, mais sur une case noire.
> 
> (le hip-hop, c'est ton pote homo belge ? TTC ?)



dans la diagonale du fou quoi !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




euh non, pas TTC mais presque !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est bien de *l'atelier* sur le CD "buffet des anciens élèves"


----------



## KARL40 (20 Août 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Superbus ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (20 Août 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> dans la diagonale du fou quoi !!



encore un film avec Christophe Lambert !!


----------



## JPTK (21 Août 2003)

> Qui as dit que j'avais mit 2000 euro ds des enceintes? J'ai dis que j'avais mit un peu de sous ds mes enceintes 1500 fr je crois, je ne vois pas l'intéret de mettre plus, je ne suis pas un expert en musique!
> Qui a parler d'aduler les marques?
> Ce n'est pas de ca que je parlais - va faire un tour ds un studio et demande leur si leurs enceintes sortent de chez carrefour, si les marques bas de gamme marchait si bien, pkoi les studio mettrai autant de fric ds des enceintes???
> Tu t'excite par ce que l'on "critique tes choix" mais là, tu ne serais pas en train de critiquer le choix des autres



Je traine souvent ds les studios, mais c'est vrai que eux c'est pas surfait comme choix... faut pas tout mélanger...
Et puis je parlais en général, de toi mais de tout le monde moi y compris... enfin bref... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






> Tu ne veux pas que le mac disparaissent parce qu'il fait 3%, mais si tt le monde suivait ton raisonnement, cad je critique les 97%, les 97% passerai à 3% et... ...disparaitrait, où est l'ouverture d'esprit là dedans?



Nan nan t'as mal lu, si tu suis mon raisonnement, Apple garde 3 à 5 % de PDM et ne meurt pas, c'est tout...
Je défends becs et ongles ces 3 % mais comme je l'ai clairement dis, je suis content d'être ds un segment de niche, pour pleins de raisons...

J'aime la diversité tu comprends ça ?? 
Alors  quand tu as 97 % de PDM pour quelque chose, c'est du quasi monopole et là ça me gêne, y a rien de normal dans ce genre de situation.

Moi je trouverais plus normal d'avoir un marché segmenté raisonnablement, là c'est pas le cas... comme pour les médias c'est la même chose, du matraquage, c'est fasciste et c'est tout.

Aujourd'hui j'ai pas le choix de ne pas entendre cette merde de single qu'est le titre de ce thread et ça m'angoisse, faut quasi être un professionnel de tout pour pouvoir faire ses propres choix et ne pas être tout simplement la cible qui était destinée à avoir tel type de produit.

J'ai fait du commerce et tout marche comme ça, y a des alternatives encore et heureusement, mais il vaut mieux les défendres avec les trippes si tu veux pas les voir disparaître.... Pourquoi les mac users sont si solidaires ? Parce que c'est vital c'est tout...


----------



## Foguenne (21 Août 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Superbus ?



A  Les petits jeunes hypers sympas de Superbus , et leur "Thi-cum-bah". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Quand j'ai vu la chanteuse chez Ardison, je suis tout de suite tombé amoureux de cette jeune fille 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




p.s. je "tombe souvent amoureux" quand je regarde la télé, la dernière fois, c'était hier quand j'ai vu la juge d'instruction française Nathalie Turquey qui est à Vilnius pour "l'affaire Cantat", elle est superbe.


----------



## Foguenne (21 Août 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> Mermet !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Toi aussi.
Ca doit-être le reportage le plus "fort", le plus poignant que j'ai jamais entendu. 
Aucun reportage télé n'était aussi parlant, c'était fous ce reportage radiophonique
Simplement avec des mots "on y était".
Tu en parles Rémi et c'est comme-ci je l'avais entendu hier alors qu' en général, ça rentre par une oreille et ça ressort par l'autre.
Un grand Monsieur ce Daniel Mermet.


----------

